# R5 w/ RF24-70 f2.8 has IBIS wobble @ 24mm?



## kwanfs (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi,

I have R5 w/ RF24-70 f2.8 and I have noticed fair amount of wobble @ 24mm. I read that RF15-35 has wobble when zoomed out or at wide angle, but couldn't find anywhere a mention of ibis wobble with the RF24-70. Is this normal? See the video below and pay attention to the buildings on the far left.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 9, 2022)

This seems quite strange.
Did you notice the same behaviour with another WA lens?
If it only occurs with the 24/70, I'd have it checked, camera included (send the video !) by Canon.
Hope you get both quickly back!


----------



## kwanfs (Jan 9, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> This seems quite strange.
> Did you notice the same behaviour with another WA lens?
> If it only occurs with the 24/70, I'd have it checked, camera included (send the video !) by Canon.
> Hope you get both quickly back!


I don’t have another RF lens to try. But I’m confused because people say the RF15-35 has wobble when it’s at 15, you have to zoom in a little bit to get rid if it. But the 24-70 already zoomed in more than 15.

Do you have 24-70 with R5? Does it do the same for you?


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 9, 2022)

kwanfs said:


> I don’t have another RF lens to try. But I’m confused because people say the RF15-35 has wobble when it’s at 15, you have to zoom in a little bit to get rid if it. But the 24-70 already zoomed in more than 15.
> 
> Do you have 24-70 with R5? Does it do the same for you?


Sorry, but I'm currently using an EOS R, without Ibis... and waiting for the R1.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 9, 2022)

kwanfs said:


> I But I’m confused because people say the RF15-35 has wobble when it’s at 15, you have to zoom in a little bit to get rid if it. But the 24-70 already zoomed in more than 15.


Presumably the issue is occurring at the wide end of the zoom range for that lens, not at some specific focal length(s).

Naïve question, is this only with video? I don’t notice anything odd with my R3 and RF 14-35/4, but I don’t shoot video on ILCs.


----------

